# Electric Omnistep wiring.



## oldun

I have mechanically fitted the step without problem on my 2007 Renault Master and I have almost finished the wiring.

So far the step extends and retracts correctly using the switch but it will not retract automatically when I start the engine. All that happens is that the step move in about 1 cm, stops and then the relay buzzes.

I think there are two likely possible causes.

1. The capacitor is mounted incorrectly. I have no definite information on which of the two wires is the positive. The capacitor has a coloured stripe down one side with what could be two "minus" signs or dashes. I am assuming that the wire closest to this is the negative. Diametrically opposite the stripe is a set of numbers giving the capacitance and voltage. I therefore assume that the wire closest to this is the positive. I am hoping that someone can give me a definitive answer.

2. The step needs a 12V feed which is only alive when the ignition is on. I have taken a feed from the split charger relay in the battery box underneath the floor between the two cabs seats. I have used the wire from the alternator to the split charger relay. I know that this wire is only live when the alternator is charging and not live when the ignition is on and the engine not running. However I cannot see that this should cause a problem but I await the advice of more experienced members on this forum.

Edit - I tried to attach a jpg of the wiring diagram but is just would not let me do so. The post went through OK without the attachment!!

Edit No 2 - I tried again with a smaller jpg and it worked.


----------

